# Looking for an app



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Is there an app available that will turn another app on/off depending on whether or not I'm home, for example?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

You might look into fences by Steve spear, or tasker. I haven't really used either, but I know fences works based on location to (for instance) turn on/off Wi-Fi or Bluetooth when you get home, silence your ringtone, or whatever

Sent from my SCH-I545 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------

